# Help with Tools for a apprentice!!



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Invest in an empty spackle bucket.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

For the pouch , I use the old reliable Klein 5166....

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002DOK1A


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What you need for a pouch depends on what you're doing (commercial, residential, industrial, mainenance, etc.). See what the others in the company are using and ask around.

Where in Iowa are ya?


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

i've got one of these

http://www.clccustomleathercraft.com/products/detail002.asp?partNo=1527

filled with


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

azsly1 said:


> .............filled with


¾ of which an apprentice doesn't need (or should even have).


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

480sparky said:


> What you need for a pouch depends on what you're doing (commercial, residential, industrial, mainenance, etc.). See what the others in the company are using and ask around.
> 
> Where in Iowa are ya?


*28995 Lansing Road
Dyersville, Iowa 52040*


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

5 gallon bucket (dont buy it) if you gotta buy a rig i recommend one that has material pouches on left and tools on right


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

480sparky said:


> ¾ of which an apprentice doesn't need (or should even have).


Yeah, really all you need is a broom and a pair of linemans.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> *28995 Lansing Road*
> *Dyersville, Iowa 52040*


 
Too bad it's 3 hours away. I woulda bought lunch some day. :whistling2:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Totes are nice, unless you are required to wear a belt. I have a $250+ Oxy belt and suspenders system I hardly wear any more. What's nice is it is a good quality system and I can go back to them when ever I want.

I would wait to get an Oxy or Veto tote until you get more comfortable with things and how you will be working. The CLC stuff is fine for a year or two, more if you take good care of things. 
An Oxy or Veto tote will last nearly forever but are $$$.

Same philosophy goes for a belt. Get used to wearing one then in a few years invest in a good set that you will have for a very long time.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Too bad it's 3 hours away. I woulda bought lunch some day. :whistling2:


The field of dreams....:jester:


----------



## jds (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks alot, I like the "broom" as a needed tool. I did a job shadow with them for a day just to see if this is something that I would want to do as a profession. Because I have no background I this field I have managed a 2600 hd sow farm for 9.5 years. So I didn't want to quit my job and do something else if I didn't like it. So when I job shadowed I work with a 72yr old he's the site boss and another apprentice 30 some years old with two years with the company. The 72 year old has a tool belt and the 30 yr old has a tool tote. The 30 yr old seemed to be unorganized with the tote where as the 72 yr old had everything on him at all times. So I think I will try to get a middle of the road priced belt system. Is leather better or worse than nylon? So the belt looks more convient. Back to the broom the 72 yr old said he would take me over the 30 year old and I have no experince... just poking. Thanks for the replies. Riverside, Iowa
JDS


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

480sparky said:


> ¾ of which an apprentice doesn't need (or should even have).


i'm a 3rd year holmes... that mean i shouldnt have any of that ****?:blink:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

azsly1 said:


> i'm a 3rd year holmes... that mean i shouldnt have any of that ****?:blink:


Who is Holmes? Is he the butler?


I think he meant a complete greenie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

nolabama said:


> 5 gallon bucket (dont buy it) if you gotta buy a rig i recommend one that has material pouches on left and tools on right


Get another bucket :blink:


Those bucket liners people use with all the pockets and crap hanging off them are so annoying.
You load that bucket up with so much crap, you don't even know what you are humping around and are always taking everything out to find one thing.
No thank you.:no:

Get another bucket.:thumbsup:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> Who is Holmes? Is he the butler?
> 
> 
> I think he meant a complete greenie. :thumbsup:


Yo Esse.. he meant homes same as holmes


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

azsly1 said:


> i'm a 3rd year holmes... that mean i shouldnt have any of that ****?:blink:


You're in your _third year_ and _just now_ you're thinking about buying your first set of tools?


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Now I'm really confused...


----------



## traveler (Sep 15, 2009)

My opinion:

Pouch is a good way to give you arthritis in your hip after 30 years in the trade.

Get a 19" tool box, and wear Carhart bib overalls. Carry any tools you need for THAT PARTICULAR JOB in the pockts and leave the rest in the box. The box goes with you to where you are working, but carrying a bunch of crap on you will just wear you out....and it's bad on the knees.

As for tools: KLEIN and Craftsman are your friends. Both are made in America. 

the best tool you can have is an open mind.....if you're not sure....STOP and ask the Journeyman for assistance. The trade will reach right out and kill you if you don't think before you do! NEVER stick your hands in a panel or a box without ENSURING that it is not "hot", and if it is "hot" don't do squat with it until your journeyman tells you to do it.

Basically, until you're a Journeyman, you don't make decisions. After you've been doing it for awhile, it will be even more dangerous for you, as you will know just enough to get yourself hurt.

Not trying to hurt your feelings.....but on the job site, there's no room for cockiness.

~Joe


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Celtic said:


> Those bucket liners people use with all the pockets and crap hanging off them are so annoying.
> You load that bucket up with so much crap, you don't even know what you are humping around and are always taking everything out to find one thing.


It also makes the bucket top-heavy, and prone to tip over easily.


----------



## FinishLineGFX (Aug 2, 2009)

I am an apprentice also. I was told to buy all of my tools and my tool belt. They recommended klein. But I don't know if the foreman knows I make $10 an hour and was un-employed for almost a year. Lots and lots of behind bills. I am borrowing extra tools right now, but I get bugged everyday to get tools. 

Kind of annoying if you ask me but w/e. But yes as other people have stated never go touching a live box. You are actually not suppose to work on anything live. So if some newly badged "journeyman" tells you to work on it. Tell them you are not comfortable doing so. You can never be paid enough to risk your life to get a job done.

Not saying that getting zapped by 120v or 277v will kill you. But it can cause some serious damage if it zaps you in the wrong place. 

I honestly do not know if I will be doing this for 10+ years since all the veteran electricians in my company seem to be completely drained, annoyed, sad, depressed with their lives. Doesn't mean every veteran is like this but the majority are.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

traveler said:


> My opinion:



I can sit on my bucket to trim out and do all sorts of other fun things :thumbsup:

Not much chance of taking a screw driver to the kiester while sitting on a bucket with a lid :blink:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

120 and 277 can and does kill 
i dont think that cubbies should be made to buy a big ole tool list of tools 
IMHO you can get away as a cubbie with about 8 or 9 tools 
hammer 
dikes 
flathead screw stick with striking cap
#2 phillips screw stick
5/16 nut driver
scratch awl (to threaten jacka$$ with - just kidding)
pencil 
sharpie
tape rule
oh i almost forgot :laughing: a good set of 9 inch j2000 kliens (preferably dipped handles)
this is my opinion 
and i still say get a five gallon bucket


----------



## azsly1 (Nov 12, 2008)

480sparky said:


> You're in your _third year_ and _just now_ you're thinking about buying your first set of tools?


thats whats in my pouch now... i dont need multiple sets of tools just yet:thumbsup:


----------



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I can't find the perfect bags but the nylon ones with the velcro and buckle belt is the best I can do. They have handy *handles *sewn into the tops. If you have to wear them all day, suspenders are supposed to be nice.

I wouldn't carry a bucket o tools onto a jobsite :jester: I load up my bags and unload for specific tasks.




> all the veteran electricians in my company seem to be completely drained, annoyed, sad, depressed with their lives.


Yeah, well......this job sucks sometimes. 

Unless you are a bikini model inspector, your job is going to suck.


----------



## mikeg_05 (Jan 1, 2009)

220/221 said:


> Unless you are a bikini model inspector.


Where do I sign up


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

mikeg_05 said:


> Where do I sign up


I'm taking interviews as we speak. The application fee is $99.99, send it to me and I'll get the ball rolling.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

invest in a veto pro pac


----------

